# Worldmark No Housekeeping for $72K!



## SharonD (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeff Fudge today was advertising a Worldmark No Housekeeping -- 60,000 credits for $72,000!  Would anyone really buy this?  Why not just buy a smaller no-HK (Redseason just sold one on e-bay, 8000 credits for $14,000) and then add credits to it at the regular rate?  Am I missing something?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 28, 2006)

It won't sell at that price.  It's worth about $25k less than that.


----------



## kewanee (Sep 30, 2006)

I about had a heart attack when I saw his ad, but then again someone paid $15000 for the 5000 credit one on ebay last week!


----------



## mshatty (Sep 30, 2006)

Whoever the sellers of those points were are thanking their lucky stars because the resale price range for WM points are substantially less than that.

Informed buyers would not pay that much for either package.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 30, 2006)

mshatty said:
			
		

> Whoever the sellers of those points were are thanking their lucky stars because the resale price range for WM points are substantially less than that.
> 
> Informed buyers would not pay that much for either package.



Neither will uninformed buyers.


----------

